# Correct plant lights?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

On my 75g tank, I have this light hood, and two of these lights. I assume these aren't the right kind for growing low-medium light plants, but what kind do I need to buy?

Thanks,

Dragonbeards


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Would you want to stay simple or more advanced? Plants such as Java Fern & Java Moss or Duckweed are good and easy to take care of and all require low-medium lighting.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I want to stay simple. No CO2 or special ferts or anything, just low tech plants that I can add to make my tank look nice.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Water Sprite.... it seems to thrive, as long as it has at least some light. It IS a floating plant, though, so if that's not what you want, then don't get it. A lot of our fish like to hide in it though . Doesn't even need a lot of filtration to survive, we have some in a wall bubble tank with a betta.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well thats still < 1 W/gal. So I think thats low-light. Put the plants directly under the light and if they still aren't getting enough light, put them up on something (light penetration drops off exponentially with tank depth). Anubias, anacharis, java fern, java mosss would be my first shot. Floating plants like hornwort and duckweed will thrive, but make the tank too dark for plants lower down. I'm not a plant guru, but I think you'd do better with "daylight" bulbs rather than 'cool white'.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, thanks. I'll check my LFS, I know they regularly have plant blubs in. I'll try to look for lights at least 75 watts each, which will give me 2 wpg total, which will hopefully be enough for some lower light plants.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Quick question, will 1.4 wpg be enough? I keep seeing 48", 54w lights for around $10 each, but can't seem to find anything higher that isn't ridiculously high. Would something like this be good?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats a nice looking bulb, but I think you'd need a new fixture. I think that T5s don't work in T8 fixtures like T8s work in t12. Really you should be able to get 'daylight' t8s from the hardware store for ~$10 ea. If you want more light than that I think you are looking buying a new, pricey fixture. I have 2 T8s on a 55 and am able to grow buku java fern and keep anubias alive.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Your current set up is pretty weak for growing in a 75 gallon. 4100k is pretty low, but doable. However, the 4100k is also an average, and designed for human eyes much more than for plants. Specifically "daylight" or plant growth bulbs will be more efficient for the plants since they will appreciate the correct wavelengths of the light much more than you or I.

1.4 wpg should be fine for a 75 gallon, that's a decent amount of lighting. 2 wpg is pretty high, and you'd probably need to up the ante with more plants at that level.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

your fixture can run two 32 watt T8, or according to what it says 2-40 watt T12 bulbs. The most you can get out of that fixture is 80 watts I believe. The bulb linked above will not work in your fixture as it is a T5. Generally as you get towards t5s and other newer, more special purpose lights they get more expensive. For t8s and t12, go to the home depot or menards and look for a "daylight bulb" ideally it should have a kelvin rating of 6000-8000k.

Your tank is pretty large, at a little over 1 wpg you should have decent light for low light plants. The WPG rule breaks down on small tanks and large tanks. Small tanks need more light than normal, large tanks do fine with less. 

Is the reflector on your current fixture white or shiny metal?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Mikaila31 said:


> Is the reflector on your current fixture white or shiny metal?


The reflector is white.


----------



## Drumhellar (Feb 2, 2009)

another option is to overdrive the lights with 4 bulb ballasts. It's not that hard to do and if you can find some ballasts cheap, like a surplus store, you can double the light output of your hood. I picked some up for $6 bucks, wired them up, and it was incredible. the only real caveat to be concerned about is the tubes get very hot.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Give a good thought though before you decide to over drive. Its like DIY fire extinguisher CO2. Its cheap, but your running a risk. Practical fishkeeping just did an article on the dangers of over driving. Mainly with over driving you risk setting your fixture on fire or exploding the bulb. Also you are killing bulbs quicker even if they don't explode, which means you have to replace them sooner. It is done though by those who feel it is worth the risk. I personally will never overdrive. You find a nice 4 tube ballast for $6 just build a new hood that will hold 4 bulbs. This is much safer and you will be running a more efficient fixture that is going to give you more watts.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dragonbeards said:


> but what kind do I need to buy?


Db:

You have two issues:

1) You only have 64W and you cannot increase the power without changing fixtures.

2) The bulbs are 4100K which is not conducive to plant growth.

6700K and 10000K bulbs would be appropriate.

TR


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, this kinda sucks. The light fixture I was using gave out (almost set on fire), so now I have to buy a completely new fixture (right now the 75 is just doing with ambient light). 

So, what should I get? It needs to be relativity inexpensive, with lights preferably included that are capable of growing low light plants. Good thing I hadn't bought any lights for the fixture yet...


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Best option would be HO T5's like 2 tubes the length of the tank should be great. Only thing is be wary of the really cheap ones on Ebay.... a good 4 foot fixture is going to be over $100 to buy.


----------



## bmcd308 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the Coralife T-5 Normal Output double strip ight is about he best bang for the buck going right now.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...7/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight48

You'll get two tubes in the width of one strip light, so if you decide you need more light you can add another, and they are cheaper than the silly strip light hoods that come with most tank kits.

I agree with Mikaila that T-5 HOs are probably best, but they are expensive, and I get the impression that expensive is not on your list of desired features.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

$64 is still spendy, but much more in my price range. Maybe I can sell some poetry to raise the money  .


----------

